# p5-DBD-mysql pkg/port issues



## dave_overton (Jan 11, 2017)

My question, so I'm not wasting your time, is, is this broke or as intended?

```
# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (14 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (14 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (2 conflicting)
  - mysql56-client-5.6.34 conflicts with mariadb101-client-10.1.20_1 on /usr/local/bin/msql2mysql
  - mysql56-client-5.6.34 conflicts with mariadb101-client-10.1.20_1 on /usr/local/bin/msql2mysql
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 5 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        mariadb101-server-10.1.20_1
        mariadb101-client-10.1.20_1

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        mysql56-client: 5.6.34
        libedit: 3.1.20150325_2,1

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        p5-DBD-mysql-4.041 (options changed)

Number of packages to be removed: 2
Number of packages to be installed: 2
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1
```

So, lock the Marias, errors get worse.  Much worse.
Lock p5-DBD-mysql and things are fine, but of course it never gets upgraded.

Does the Makefile for p5-DBD-mysql just need to be fixed to allow Maria as an options?


----------



## marino (Jan 11, 2017)

my guess is that you built the marias manually (which is not the default flavor of mysql) and now you're trying to update it with official packages, which of course cannot work.
You have three options:

build everything yourself (setting version options in local make.conf file)
use only vanilla packages (official freebsd binaries)
Using synth you can build some things yourself and get the official binaries for the rest.
Is it "broke"?  No, it's user-error.


----------



## marino (Jan 11, 2017)

to elaborate: official packages are built with 1 specific version of mysql (maria is considered a different version of mysql) so any packages that need mysql will bring in the default version, not maria.


----------

